# Comics in Dubai?



## Stompy Foot (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi all, searched the forums and couldn't find a recent discussion regarding comics in Dubai.

Are there any comic shops in Dubai? Are comics prohibited in Dubai?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Kinokuniya bookstore in Dubai mall has loads of graphic novels, manga style stuff.


----------



## Stompy Foot (Jun 10, 2011)

Very good to know...although I'm more into the American/European stuff. Will def check it out when I arrive there.


----------



## Nirvana (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for the info Mr.Rossi!

My brother is arriving here next week and he is a big manga fan.

So, good to know.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Kinokuniya has pretty much everything, not just the manga stuff. DC/Marvel etc.. as well.


----------

